# Melatonin



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I took 3 MG melatonin last night, and I've noticed these effects:

Even though I'm really, really tired, I'm also really happy for the first time in a long time. :boogieI feel really cheerful and perky, and I can't remember the last time I felt that way.

Is this drug known for helping depression?


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't know, as far as I'm aware it's mostly just to help sleep disorders. For me though it seems to make me sleep, but not feel as rested afterward. Can't say I've noticed any effect on depression etc.

Also gives me disturbing dreams :um


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Melatonin doesn't do anything for me apart from giving me vivid dreams and making me sleep for 12 hours.


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

I give it to my younger son and sometimes my older son. Maybe I'll have to try it.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I like it in that I get some pretty good sleep and dreams from it, but that's about it. I take 10 mg.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

At 5mg, 2.5mg, & even 1.25mg, it gave me good sleep, felt real rested in the morning. 

Problem is for me, it had the opposite effect that you described, it would give me anxiety the morning after. I then read online you shouldn't take Melatonin along with SSRI's. I'm sure people do it, but it definitely wasn't for me. I now take chelated magnesium to help with sleep 

As far as helping anxiety, I read that in small dosages, it can help with anxiety. You might want to do a google search for it.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

The problem with melatonin:

melatonin is a hormone naturally made by your body. What it does is basically tell your brain that it's time to go to sleep when it is dark (so it only works if you are in near complete darkness after taking it). But, because your body makes it for itself, taking a melatonin supplement causes your body to stop making its own. This makes you dependent on the drug. Also, the amount you actually need is very very little; 3 mg is way more than enough. So i was taking 3-5g mgs for about 6 months straight, and on the nights i forgot to take it, or decided not to, I laid in bed for about 5-6 hours before falling asleep, and this is when I figured it out. Additionally, the melatonin supplements we take are from animal sources, which obviously isn't a good thing. In conclusion, melatonin should only be used for short periods to get help your sleep schedule "get back on track" or for jetlag (they say 2 weeks max)

After being off of it for a little while, I think things went back to normal and my body is making its own again. So you should all be okay. I personally will never take it again though, at least for long periods of time. It would just be scary to have to take melatonin the rest of your life!


----------

